# Help for School Project



## Freddeh (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok so I have no past experience with r/c cars except for one of those tyco r/c cars from when i was 9 or so.

I am a freshman and i am working on a project which will be testing about 4 different car bodies in a wind tunnel where i will collect the data. Then i will change some of the factors such as, weight, and body shape to see if it affects the acceleration, and velocity of the cars.

My first question is where could i get a cheap car, which can have its body replaced; It does not need to be a great quality car, this is more about price since i will only use it for this project. The only requirements really would be the ability to change its body, and it must be within a reasonable price.


My Next Question is where could i get one of these cars along with the different body types?

Some of the body types would be like an off-road truck/SUV kind of shape, another would be a stock car body like NASCAR, then the stock body that come with the car, and one other which slips my mind at the moment.
I am assuming that most of these bodies would not easily fit onto my stock chassis. So i am wondering what would i have to do to make them fit, like sand down the pieces that dont fit? Drill holes if necessary.



So if anybody could give me a link to a good store or tips on how to fit these bodies if it is at all possible.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

You can pick up a 1/10 touring car pretty cheap, this one should do:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFSG5&P=0
You'll still need radio gear, batteries, and a charger. You can also order a car that is already put together and ready to run (rtr) such as this one:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGXM1&P=0
or this one
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEKJ5&P=0
Depending on which car you pick, you'll need 190mm bodies or 200mm bodies (width). Once you have decided which width car to get, pick out a body or 30 (you'll want one for a touring car, even if it's a truck body):
http://www.towerhobbies.com/listings/cat-cat-c2.html
At this link, browse by manufacturer. Parma has a saturn vue body (among others), hpi makes several touring car and truck bodies, proline has some pretty boxy Ridez bodies, Tamiya has awesome bodies, but they're probably priced a little out of what you're looking to do. 

Nothing is cheap, btw. Look around the site and glean as much info as you can. If the car doesn't grab you're attention enough that you decide to keep it after the project, you can always put it on ebay (which is another place for you to pick up a car at reduced cost) and recoup some of your money.
Brian


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Also, where are you located, and what level are you (High school or college). Someone on the board may loan you a car in return for some free bodies (assuming you're relatively close to them).
Brian


----------



## Freddeh (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm in high school its a project for a local magnet school for math and science.

anyway,
Thank you for those links. 

About borrowing one, i believe my neighbor has a a car that i could use, but how could i figure out which size car body i would need for it


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

as for the chassis, have you thought about just cutting a board in the shape of a chassis. you might be able to find someone that will give you some old sedan wheels. also on the sedan chassis's, the sides of the chassis does not connect to the body. their is a gap. i was going to try at one time to make plastic pieces to fill this gap, but someone told me that the electronics would not get any air for cooling.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You may want to try our Swap and Sell boards and explain what you are looking for. I am sure someone has an old chassis with wheels/tires that would be suitable that you can pick up fairly inexpensive.

If you find a chassis to use then contact me via email, I may be able to get one of the body manufacturers to donate you a few bodies that are seconds.... seconds, while not saleble, would be ideal for your use.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

yo man do these pls lmk they are stock car bodies


http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page2.html


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

o and if not help me make a wind tunnel so i can check


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You could also go to a local hobby shop and tell them about your project. They many give you a discount on the stuff you need.
I think the idea of a "DUMMY" chassis that supports the bodies you are using would be a great idea. It would keep the cost WAY down. You can use plywood, plastic or even aluminum to cut a basis shape to hold the tires and the bodies.
There are a lot of companies that sell body posts that you will be able to use to mount your bodies.
Hope this helps get you started.
Dan


----------



## Freddeh (Dec 1, 2005)

BDKesling, on those cars are any of the bodys removable?

and i need a running chassis because im testing to see if there is a seignificant difference in acceleration between the different body shapes....

so really i need a cheap car under 75 if at all possible... i think used may be where i am looking..

and its body either need to be removable(easily) and/or replaceable


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I can tell you up front that you will not see a significate difference in accel. unless you would test anl rc body against a shoe box. The major difference in rc bodies is downforce until you get over 50 mph or so.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Just about every rc body is easily removable. Most sedans have four posts that sitck up off the chassis. You drill 4 holes in the body, drop it over the posts, and use pis through the posts to keep the body in place. If you're looking for hardcore aerodynamics data, you could easily rig up a velcro mounting system to avoid putting holes in the body.

I'm not aware of an effect that aerodynamics would have on acceleration. Generally, you need to already be moving to worry about the effect of wind rushing over the body.
Brian


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Also, part of my asking your general location is in case someone here might be located nearby. I would bet that someone on this board might be interested in helping if they aren't too far away.
Brian


----------

